

Show HN: Baby Name Generator that finds names via available domains – YC Hacks - karenxcheng
http://awesomebabyname.com

======
keehun
It would be great if you sorted by name popularity according to the census or
something (or detect where the connection is from and use that region's
census, if available). Seeing names like "Rocket" and "Loic" and "Yash"? I see
_some_ not-so-interesting names like Ammon and Mohamad, but most of these
names seem unusable. Looks like you're pulling together a huge array of ethnic
names that wouldn't make sense for most parents not in that ethnicity/culture.

~~~
Finbarr
This is certainly fair. There are lots of ways the name suggestion algorithm
could be improved over time. What you see now was built in less than 24 hours
and is really the MVP.

------
Istof
"The change you wanted was rejected.

Maybe you tried to change something you didn't have access to."

~~~
Finbarr
Oh that's weird. What did you try to do? I built the site.

